# Othercon - virtual otherkin/therian/alterhuman convention (Aug 12th-14th)



## Dinocanid (Jun 26, 2020)

*Information*
*What is Othercon?*
Othercon is the first ever annual 3-day virtual convention for members of the Otherkin, Therian, and general Alterhuman/Nonhuman community.
The purpose of this convention is to provide a space where people within (and outside) of the community can come together to socialize, educate, and entertain for a fun-filled weekend!


*A virtual convention? How will it work?*
Unlike an in-person convention, virtual conventions take place completely online. For Othercon, it will take place in a Discord server. There you can communicate with everyone attending, attend panels, get faster notifications of important updates during the duration of the convention (like schedule changes), and more.


*Do you need to be otherkin/therian/alterhuman to attend?*
No. While not the primary audience, people from outside the community are welcome to attend the con as well since it can be a valuable learning experience.


*How much does it cost to attend?*
Nothing! Othercon is completely free this year

*Registration Schedule*
* Artists, Dealers, Panelists:* January 1st - April 30th

*Conbook:* May 1st - July 31st

* Attendees:* Jun 1st - August 6th

*Links*
* Website:* www.othercon.org/

* Twitter:* twitter.com/Otherkon

* YouTube:* www.youtube.com/channel/UCh41yfT_5gG60YdqV-iWH3A


----------



## smolmuffin (Jun 26, 2020)

Ooo this looks like it would be interesting. I'm fictionkin so there is some overlap between the fictionkin and otherkin communities experience wise but yea I'll check it out if I have the time those days!


----------



## dragonofdestiny (Jun 26, 2020)

Damn, it would be fun to attend something like this physically, being interested in otherkin and all.


----------



## Azeleon (Jun 26, 2020)

I've never really been into the otherkin/therian type of stuff really, but I do find it interesting to hear opinions of people who are, y'know?
But that sounds pretty neat and I might stop by for the sake of checking it out.


----------



## Dinocanid (Jun 26, 2020)

dragonofdestiny said:


> Damn, it would be fun to attend something like this physically, being interested in otherkin and all.


Having it be physical convention would be great. Maybe someday after it has some years to grow


----------



## Dinocanid (Jul 1, 2020)

Panelist and artist registration opens next week (July 8th -19th)! If you wanted to run a panel, now's a good time to start planning


----------



## Dinocanid (Jul 20, 2020)

Attendee registration is open now if anyone was interested. Panel registration was extended an extra week though, so the schedule is still being worked on


----------



## Dinocanid (Oct 23, 2020)

Just updating this to say that the con was a success! Much more than expected actually. If you weren't able to attend, some of the panels are available on youtube.

Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCh41yfT_5gG60YdqV-iWH3A

Scar the fur also did a wonderful review for every day of the event: 



 (link to day 1)

In addition to that, we were able to raise $439 USD for LGBT+ and BIPOC charities! Yay!


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm kin


----------



## Dinocanid (Feb 19, 2022)

Boosting this thread again since this is our 3rd year! I updated the OP with better information too


----------

